# Naughty Nel and Monster McGee



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Remember these guys? When they were just a few weeks old?










And now.. 3 and a half months old.. full of attitude and grace. 

Miss Nel.. still learning how to tackle the swing..










And Mr. McGee.. he's so nosey now. 










We were using the same sheet as backdrop because we had a really rainy day here and we use those low wattage bulbs. New camera on order and will be here in a few days though! Can't wait! The one we have is really horrible. Looking forward to taking some videos and some really good pics of these guys. A few of you make me jealous!  lol Anyway, these two are growing like weeds. Gibbs wouldn't sit still for pics at all.. and neither would Hetty. 

But here's Sam showing off too..










And then of course, the new girl. Abby..


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

They are all gorgeous!!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

All your birds are beautiful,great pictures.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Wow they have grown up so much !!!! So cute


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

They are all adorable!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww they are gorgeous


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

They are beautiful!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow! They are all just beautiful!


----------



## Dieselness (Oct 28, 2011)

You should be proud, they're amazing


----------

